# Seagull ST1701 Automatic Movement?



## Omar Awad (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey everyone,

Quick question, what is the reputation of Seagull's ST1701 Automatic movement compared to Miyota and ETA movements?


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

Seagull = junk


----------



## emso (Jan 14, 2008)

pithy said:


> Seagull = junk


you forgot to add:
"and viceversa"


br
emso


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

Lysanderxii posted a very interesting movement teardown and comparison of ETA and Chinese movements on the Chinese mechanical forum: https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/how-do-seagull-hangzhou-compare-eta-depth-look-216945.html


----------



## mars-red (Sep 1, 2008)

pithy said:


> Seagull = junk


Interesting, I had been under the impression that many of the Seagull models were very respectably made. I do not have any firsthand experience with them, but have been considering their 649x clone as an escapement donor for a custom movement build. Bad idea?


----------



## MNTN (Feb 4, 2013)

pithy said:


> Seagull = junk


One of the better schools in the US got some Stellitas and Seagulls in recently to evaluate as ETA options.

The Seagulls, from the factory, liked to become over banked. Improper divisions.

Not a big deal, but still, a big deal.


----------



## MNTN (Feb 4, 2013)

Plus, a Seagull is an annoying scavenger.


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

MNTN said:


> Plus, a Seagull is an annoying scavenger.


Corpus Christie Cure:

Throw bread up in air 'til you get them trained.

Then throw 'em Alka Seltzer.


----------



## Plissken (Aug 21, 2006)

So no one actually answered the question.


----------



## collard161 (9 mo ago)

Plissken said:


> So no one actually answered the question.


I have several seagull warches, and they are veru well made.
Some swiss manufacture brands use seagull movements in their moderate priced models.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

collard161 said:


> Some swiss manufacture brands use seagull movements in their moderate priced models.


I think you're gonna have to give us some supporting information for a claim like that.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

In case anyone still cares


Plissken said:


> So no one actually answered the question.


It's a good movement for the price, but not comparable with ETA.

ST17 is a modified (to have sub-seconds) ST16, which in turn is based on the Miyota 8215–which is good news for reliability. It may still have some Chinese 'quirks' making it not quite as reliable, but I rarely hear about issues with these ST16/17. They seem solid, Sea-Gull movements have a decent reputation.

I would generally rather pay a little extra for the peace of mind with an NH35 or Miyota 8215 as a go-to entry-level automatic, but these don't offer sub-seconds. So I have no issue going with ST17 given the USP of price + automatic sub-seconds.

I also think the finishing/look of the movement is surprisingly nice for the price, nicer than aforementioned Japanese options.


----------



## Abaddon (Jul 3, 2020)

MrDisco99 said:


> I think you're gonna have to give us some supporting information for a claim like that.


Straton, for one.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Abaddon said:


> Straton, for one.


Straton is not Swiss.


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

In my relatively short time with my Seagull powered chrono, it’s actually fairly decent. You have to approach it from a value perspective though - it’s not comparable to the established movements we are used to. Seagulls simply punch above their weight and give you a better movement than you should for the price. But that also depends who’s manufacturing them, as from my understanding the Seagull is a design and not a company, so the factory it comes out of will matter.


----------



## Abaddon (Jul 3, 2020)

MrDisco99 said:


> Straton is not Swiss.


Better tell Kyle that then, since he's pretty sure he operates in Switzerland:








Contact us


Straton Watch Co. Albisstrasse Thalwil, Switzerland [email protected]




www.stratonwc.com


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Abaddon said:


> Better tell Kyle that then, since he's pretty sure he operates in Switzerland:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll rephrase... Straton is not Swiss manufacture. That was the original statement.


----------

